# A3 Has Anyone Used IEHK: DTG FLATBED PRINTER DTG/FLATBED PRINTER



## keighdesign (Feb 26, 2018)

Looking to print original art designs on T-Shirts and do not have a lot of capital to get started. This seems like a very reasonable first printer. Does anyone have experience with it or with the company?

https://www.iehk.com/shop/a3-dtg-flatbed-printer/


----------



## jothakidd20 (Apr 5, 2018)

did you end up buying that printer ?


----------



## keighdesign (Feb 26, 2018)

I have not, though I am still considering it. Have been in dialogue with the manufacturer who says that they stock all replacement parts for anything that might go wrong over time. Though they do say it may require a technician to install. So this gives me a bit of pause and I have not made a decision yet.


----------



## proillusions (May 14, 2018)

Just FYI. I didnt order the A3 from IEHK. But just bought one off a guy that ordered it from them. He sat on it for 4 months could never figure out how to use it. Drove two hours to go pick it up for 1500. When I got back home to power it up the PW sensor wasn't removed so it was throwing errors, temporary piece of electrical tape and all better till I can remove it. Base is ok I guess. It's like a white plexiglass top, no extra plugs or buttons to deal with. Just load the shirt, push in the tray and print. Personally I like the tuck in bases. The a3 unit you literally just lay the shirt in the platen and print. I have another unit with a UFO base which I like much better. But for 1500 bucks it prints shirts. If your still looking I would look into nikkodtg He uses much better bases I'm not sure what his shipping charges are but the guys total cost with shipping from iehk was 3k.


----------



## genofeve (Nov 5, 2018)

proillusions said:


> Just FYI. I didnt order the A3 from IEHK. But just bought one off a guy that ordered it from them. He sat on it for 4 months could never figure out how to use it. Drove two hours to go pick it up for 1500. When I got back home to power it up the PW sensor wasn't removed so it was throwing errors, temporary piece of electrical tape and all better till I can remove it. Base is ok I guess. It's like a white plexiglass top, no extra plugs or buttons to deal with. Just load the shirt, push in the tray and print. Personally I like the tuck in bases. The a3 unit you literally just lay the shirt in the platen and print. I have another unit with a UFO base which I like much better. But for 1500 bucks it prints shirts. If your still looking I would look into nikkodtg He uses much better bases I'm not sure what his shipping charges are but the guys total cost with shipping from iehk was 3k.


WHen I have been emailing with the company they say you need to pre treat the t shirts--is this something you had to do? Is the equipment for that expensive?


----------



## YVDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello We here at YVDragon have just got this A3 DTG flatbed printer and can't seem to get it to work at all can tou help us out pleaese. Please contact us at (760) 820-8820 Office or (760)552-2030 , also email us at [email protected] Thank you Jerry & David at YVDragon Outlet.


----------



## nxforali1 (Aug 19, 2020)

this company is only a reseller, you can see same printer in gnfei which also the reseller they buy printer from manufacturer and resell, thus they don't have good technical support. If you are buying machine i think you shall buy from original manufacturer like neixo who can provide support.


----------



## DONTBUYIEHK (May 12, 2021)

BEWARE!!!! I received a FRANKENSTINE PRINTER!!! Do not purchase from them! I repeat. I am out 3k 3 years ago and I have a printer that 2 printer repair companies say is not a printer but parts put together. If anyone here wants to joining me to make sure this "COMPANY" doesn't screw anyone else please email me @ [email protected]. This should not be able to happen to us! When I purchased there were good reviews, as I see now, they are robot reviews.


----------



## DONTBUYIEHK (May 12, 2021)

keighdesign said:


> Looking to print original art designs on T-Shirts and do not have a lot of capital to get started. This seems like a very reasonable first printer. Does anyone have experience with it or with the company?
> 
> IEHK.COM - A3 DTG, Direct to Garment, T-Shirt Printer


BEWARE!!!! I received a FRANKENSTINE PRINTER!!! Do not purchase from them! I repeat. I am out 3k 3 years ago and I have a printer that 2 printer repair companies say is not a printer but parts put together. If anyone here wants to joining me to make sure this "COMPANY" doesn't screw anyone else please email me @ [email protected]. This should not be able to happen to us! When I purchased there were good reviews, as I see now, they are robot reviews.


----------

